# A Couple of Examples



## mark81253 (Dec 1, 2011)

I like to utilize pyrography to adorn some of my creations. Heres a couple I have put into an assortment of furniture:


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Now that's really neat.
Can you share what equipment brand and what range of tips you use?


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Mark, I don't know much about Pyrography but I do know when something looks great. Keep up the good work.


BTW Amen about your troops comment, we have a nephew in the middle of that mess in Afganistan. Good Lord willing he'll be home and alive in early 2012


----------



## mark81253 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, Guys. Gene- nothing special for equipment. Just a simple heat pen and a tapered flat bit from a local hobby store. Probably all of $25.00 if that.

Marco- God Speed to your Nephew. One of my sons is a Captain in the Air Force Special Forces and he was on a volunteer secret mission to Afghanistan about a year ago. God Bless all our troops and may they all come home safely.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Pretty neat, I have done some playing around with that but I did mine on a scroll saw which is cut out, I like the engraved look


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mark, it always amazes me to see the designs people manage to convert into wood burning. My late wife did this on her third effort.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike 

A bit off the point but have made anything with your new CW machine, I have not seen one from you unless I miss it..  about about a link to it.. ?

==


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Just one BJ and I will post it in my gallery. This isn't the place for that.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Mike said:


> Mark, it always amazes me to see the designs people manage to convert into wood burning. My late wife did this on her third effort.



That's pretty COOL, Mike... She did exceptionally GOOD... especially for just her third effort!

Very nice treasure!


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

mark81253 said:


> Thanks for the comments, Guys. Gene- nothing special for equipment. Just a simple heat pen and a tapered flat bit from a local hobby store. Probably all of $25.00 if that.


*Mark, you sure get all you can out of a simple tool like a Wood Burning set!
You do FANTASTIC, Beautiful work!*

The last time I used one of those, for wood burning, was probably when I was a young child!

*Would it be asking too much to request a picture of your equipment and the Tip(s) you use?
*

*Thank you very much.*


----------



## mark81253 (Dec 1, 2011)

Joe Lyddon said:


> *Mark, you sure get all you can out of a simple tool like a Wood Burning set!
> You do FANTASTIC, Beautiful work!*
> 
> The last time I used one of those, for wood burning, was probably when I was a young child!
> ...



Joe- you are too kind my friend. See attached pictures. The woodburning pen is labeled "Walnut Hollow" that I got from a local hobby shop. I don't think I paid $20.00 for it and an assortment of basic bits. The only one I use is the tapered chisel point shown on it. The second picture is a bottom shelf for a microwave stand that I am finishing for a friend's wife. My equipment is absolutely nothing special. It is what you would expect that you used as a child.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

mark81253 said:


> Joe- you are too kind my friend. See attached pictures. The woodburning pen is labeled "Walnut Hollow" that I got from a local hobby shop. I don't think I paid $20.00 for it and an assortment of basic bits. The only one I use is the tapered chisel point shown on it. The second picture is a bottom shelf for a microwave stand that I am finishing for a friend's wife. My equipment is absolutely nothing special. It is what you would expect that you used as a child.


*Well, Mark,*

You talked me into it...!

*I'm headed for my Second childhood!* :nhl_checking:

Managed to find a Buy-it-Now eBay item 30W bunch of tips, FREE shipping, *for $17.99!*

*It's on the way! *:dirol:

*Thank you* for your encouragement and examples... :dance3:

*Looks like FUN... * Nice for something to do when it's rainy & cold outside...
Hey, it would be a better way for Signing my pieces too! (better than a black perm.marker!)


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Joe, this is the same set that Sue used.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Thank you, Mike...

It's good to know that I picked a really good one!

Thanks again...


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

I received it today!

Looks good!

Now, I have to come up with something to use it on... I have an idea... we'll see...

Looking forward to it...


----------



## anzo (May 30, 2011)

love the work you all do with the pyrography so i thought i should show my humble attempt


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow....I can see now, all you guys will be bad influences on me. 
Great work, "inspiring" to say the least.

Bob


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Mark and Anzo, 
Great work on those pieces, you make me want to open the wood burner set I've had in my tool box for 6 or 7 years. Bought it when it was on sale with extra tips and put it in the tool box where it's been ever since.

Mike I love the piece your wife did. She was a very talented individual. Thanks for sharing this with us.

Mike


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

*@Anzo*
Nice work!


----------



## anzo (May 30, 2011)

Thanks joe, thanks Mike glad you like it


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Mark,

Looking at these pictures of your work, there can be no doubt about it. The logos on the cabinet were nicely done and impressive. They sort of sang out 'this man likes guns and he is crafty!'

Reading on, I made it to the Rose on the microwave stand. Gifted and Artist are the words that popped into my head....so I guess that means it you are one crafty gifted artist!.


----------



## LWilsonArt (Mar 12, 2012)

*Sa-weet!*

It made everything so much nicer! BTW, I had a 1965 Rambler Marlin the car! I loved that car.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

I finally used my new wood burning set!
*
I used it on a Unicorn on the top of a box I made.
*

It was FUN... I do need a little more practice... to get it smoother...

... not too bad... since when I did it as a kid!


----------



## anzo (May 30, 2011)

fantastic job Joe, it looks great, you sure you hav'nt done it since you were a kid!? keep up the good work love the shading


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

anzo said:


> fantastic job Joe, it looks great, you sure you hav'nt done it since you were a kid!? keep up the good work love the shading


Thank you very much... A tad blotchy... I think... Have to get the Hang of how to keep that burning surface flat against the wood... (it's not easy to do... yet).

Thanks again...
:dirol:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Joe, learning to use a wood burner is like starting out with a big crayon... it takes practice to learn to control it. Your unicorn turned out decent and you will improve. Nice job on the box build; your woodworking skills sure have improved... good deal! Cut up an old pallet and sand the pieces smooth for some free practice material.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Mike,

Thanks for the comments & encouragement...

It's a good thing that Unicorn was a Rough looking one... cause I gave it a rough coat! LOL


----------



## capt. lucky (Mar 4, 2012)

nice job wish i could do that. Ron


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

All the wood burning's look great. I love burning but I switch between painting, burning, carving, and scrollsaw depending on how my hands feel. Everyone have a great weekend


----------

